# Slow Rapidshare.com download speed



## ichdien (Apr 30, 2008)

I have 1 Vista and 3 XP Pro computers and a friend of mine has an XP Pro computer that has the same problem. When we try to download from Rapdishare.com our speed is 1/10th what it normally is or less. We're in different locations, but we both have the same ISP, a cable broadband. We both use routers, but different brands. We've also connected directly without the router involved. We've tried with download managers and without.

We've cleaned our computers' registery, temp files, cookies, and scanned for viruses, malware, spyware, and adware. We've used McAfee, http://housecall.trendmicro.com, as well as CrapCleaner and other scanners to scan for problems, all without success.

Both of us have Rapidshare Premium accounts so we're not dealing with Free downloads. No matter what we've tried, when we attempt to download from Rapidshare.com we get speeds approximately 1/10th of what is normal.

If I download from Microsoft, easy-share.com, megashares.com, or any other site (so far) the speeds are normal.

We have contacted Rapidshare and our ISP, (the only thing we have in common) and both deny having limiters or throttles in place.

What else could it be??? I'm lost for answers and would appreciate any help your could provide.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Cleaning the registry has caused some damage and may have affected your connection settings. The more you use them, the more damage that will get done.

Have you used any speed "optimizers"?


----------



## ichdien (Apr 30, 2008)

We did not clean the registry until after trying a number of other possibilities which took at least three days. Connection settings have been checked, no changes. 

Have not tried any speed optimizers, but since speeds are normal with all web sites except Rapidshare.com, why would we?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

If just Rapidshare, I don't know what to tell you. Rapidshare.de and .com is a long way away, of course, and therefore subject to more network irregularities than a closer one. You could try different servers or a different time of day when Germany is asleep (though most downloads from the site are to Asia).


----------



## ichdien (Apr 30, 2008)

I'd like to point out that the slow download speeds only occur at rapidshare.com and nowhere else. We have used multiple computers, under multiple conditions, so the registry, hardware, or software environment of any one computer can be ruled out. The only thing the 5 computers (so far) have in common is the ISP and rapidshare.com. 

We are talking about Premium accounts (more than one) and Win XP Pro as well as Vista. The same problem occurs with the free download option.

It appears to me that either rapidshare.com or our ISP has initiated a limiter of some type to control our download capabilities, though both deny it.

Does anyone else have a theory???


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

It could be a lot of things from your location. You probably go first through Dallas, then Chicago, then Washington DC (Cogent Network which hosts Rapidshare) and then trans-Atlantic. But it is also possible that you sometimes connect westward through Asian lines which are almost always slower.

Reconnecting may get you better connections sometimes.


----------



## kalix (May 2, 2008)

Same issue here, tried to resolve with RS. techs= nothing.
Tried to resolve with SL tech= nothing. Still the same thing, and I'm only getting 2-7kb. Before I'd get AT LEAST 400kb for 3-5DLs simultaneously. Tried all the same things, except the useless scanns, I KNOW my system is clean.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Maybe speed *is* being limited by some ISP's.


----------



## ichdien (Apr 30, 2008)

Kalix... I'm glad to hear we're not alone, but sorry you share our problem. 

I'm going to try finding another ISP this weekend with my laptop and try downloading. If all works well, then our ISP is limiting this website. Otherwise, I'm lost.


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

Elvandil said:


> then Washington DC (Cogent Network which hosts Rapidshare) and then trans-Atlantic.


RapidShare is hosted by many different networks. It completely depends on which download location you select. I believe Level 3 is the main one.


----------



## rognic (May 27, 2008)

Being a New Member to this group/website, I am experiencing exactly the same problems with RapidShare as the other users who have posted questions here. I have had two Premium RapidShare Accounts for two years and never experienced any problems whatsoever. Then about a week and a half ago, suddenly out of nowhere, I get the exact same behavior as these other individuals who are complaining here. Can anyone tell me if anything was figured out about the cause of this problem or how to resolve it? Please, any help would be greatly appreciated, as I use RapidShare on a daily basis and this has caused me a great deal of problems that I can't figure a way around. Please feel free to email me directly at: [email protected] with any information that you can provide on this subject. I have yet to receive a reply from RapidShare at this point, but now realize that my problem is not unique and that it is happening to others. Thanks.
Roger Nick


----------



## Anonymous561 (Jul 12, 2008)

Same problem here.I'm from Croatia ,i have a 8mbit int.speed.With Rapidshare i used to download at 820 kbs (which is also my max download speed)with sometimes initial burst of 1500kbs.Now suddenly i can't get no more then 100 kbs .I'm not even going to call the ISP Customer Service,cause they are bunch of morons who never actually manage to risolve none of my issues with them,but also now i see I'm not the only ,so it's clearly Rapidshare limiting their Bandwith maybe forcing people to buy their Premium Acc. just like they were trying to do with their tricky captcha codes.


----------



## Djiblou (Jul 23, 2008)

I am using now only* Rapidshare.de*for load and download big files.
* Rapidshare.de* kept a high speed for download i.e. 400 to 500 KB/s (as shown by DU Meter).


----------



## stlolth (Aug 9, 2008)

Rapdishare.de is awesome. However rapidshare.com sucks. When rapidshare.com limited free user download speeds i folded and registered, but half the time my speeds, regardless of the download server chosen, are at about 200KB/s, when i'm capable of up to 700KB/s.

The problem is certainly with rapidshare.com because when using free downloads from rapdishare.de, megaupload, badongo and such i reach top speeds. I feel i've wasted my money. I hate rapidshare.com


----------



## sighneyed4u (Sep 3, 2008)

Well after reading this thread I feel a little less lonely. I have the same problem. I've had a premium account for almost a year with no problems. Then a few days ago the downloads were extremely slow - as slow as 3.72KB. Even at that speed it won't download anything because the operating times out. So my premium account is rendered useless. It's very frustrating because I am (was) a daily user.I've tried the same stuff everyone else has - Scanning for viruses, adware, spyware, etc. My ISP ran tests on my internet service and everything is fine. I have the RS.com set to radomly choose where the download comes through. I even tried using Mozilla Foxfire instead of IE and it was actually worse. I've contact RS tech support and gotten no help at all. I even tried a restore point to restore it to before the problem started and thet didn't work. It's absolutely maddening. I'm desperate for any help anyone can give me. Everything else on my computer works fine and I have no trouble with downloads from other sites (RS is the only one I have premium account for).I have a Dell Dimension C521 Windows Vista 32 bit operating system with AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core processor 5600+ 2.80GHz. Any help would be welcome. You can contact me directly if you want at [email protected] I'm guessing the problem is on their end and I'm pretty much screwed. RS.com doesn't seem to give a crap. And why should they? - they already have my money.


----------

